# Double standards???



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Yesterday my partner and I went with the dogs to Hayling Island and we were there very early at low tide. When the tide is out it is a great place to take them for an hour or so on the dog friendly section of the beach. Horse riders are also allowed to use this section of the blue flag beach up until 10am but as with us dog owners we would get fined if the dogs fouled the beach, horses also foul the beach and nothing seems to be said about that. Lets face it you can not miss seeing a horses mess when they do it. 
I don't have a problem with horses on the beach but am I missing something here or is it a case of the riders saying they cant see when their horses have been.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I believe horses are covered by old laws and rights of way. 
Plus horses are vegetarian and therefore their poo carries far less risk to health than meat eating dogs.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd like to see someone try to pick a horse poo up :Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I'm rather surprised there's been no organic intervention by the Massed Buckets of the Rhubarb Growers Association


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Horses are vegetarian and it's not really practical to pick up after a horse - holding a horse with one hand, while trying to pick up the poo with the other. Bad enough on a beach or on a bridleway, but what if it happens when riding on a road? Not safe at all. 

Can't really believe this is a serious question TBH.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Aside from the logistics of carrying a bag big enough to contain maybe 3 horse poops, and a shovel, and getting on and off......
You cant see/smell the difference between horse and dog poop? One is organic matter- same as leaves falling in autumn, it will rot down and is pretty harmless. Dog do do is meat based, and full of very nasty bacteria that can make you ill.

Tell you which one i'd rather stand in any day of the week!!!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Can you imagine the size of the poo bag dispenser, it would have to be big enough for black bags!!!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Completely agree, i think its disgusting that horse owners seem to think it's ok to allow their animals to leave huge piles of crap everywhere. If you can't be arsed to clean up after your animals don't take them to public place. But ofc 1 rule for horses and another for every other animal.. Since horses tend to be something only the rich can afford...


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

porps said:


> Completely agree, i think its disgusting that horse owners seem to think it's ok to allow their animals to leave huge piles of crap everywhere. If you can't be arsed to clean up after your animals don't take them to public place. But ofc 1 rule for horses and another for every other animal.. Since horses tend to be something only the rich can afford...


Actually I dont think you'll find many farmers cleaning up after their sheep, or a few cows if they have to walk them down a road.

Roads were made for horses no?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Can you imagine the size of the poo bag dispenser, it would have to be big enough for black bags!!!


Where would you put the blumming thing when it was full? LOL I have never really understood the whole "ewwwww horse poop" thing, I guess growing up with them, some part of me was generally covered in it


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Where would you put the blumming thing when it was full? LOL I have never really understood the whole "ewwwww horse poop" thing, I guess growing up with them, some part of me was generally covered in it


ha ha! 
Yeah me neither, I grew up around horses too and yeah it can stink, but it's nothing like a meat eaters poo!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

porps said:


> Completely agree, i think its disgusting that horse owners seem to think it's ok to allow their animals to leave huge piles of crap everywhere. If you can't be arsed to clean up after your animals don't take them to public place. But ofc 1 rule for horses and another for every other animal.. *Since horses tend to be something only the rich can afford*...


Just not true.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

porps said:


> Since horses tend to be something only the rich can afford...


Nope, not true. We were certainly not a rich family, yet my sister had one and I was offered one (but chose something else as I was into music then)


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you imagine all the mounted police, say, at a football match jumping off every so often and using a shovel (regulation issue?) and getting a colleague to hold his horse while he picked it up and then remounted with the full bucket over his arm...or maybe have a horse-drawn cart they could tip it into.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Can you imagine the size of the poo bag dispenser, it would have to be big enough for black bags!!!


They'd need a wheely bin.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Can you imagine all the mounted police, say, at a football match jumping off every so often and using a shovel (regulation issue?) and getting a colleague to hold his horse while he picked it up and then remounted with the full bucket over his arm...or maybe have a horse-drawn cart they could tip it into.


dont forget the mounting block. how is a police officer going to get onto his huge horse?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

CRL said:


> dont forget the mounting block. how is a police officer going to get onto his huge horse?


Mmmmm, God knows...maybe have someone on a bike to give him a leg-up? Or I think you can buy a stirrup extension...it sort of hooks over the iron and makes the stirrup a bit longer. I never leave home without one!!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

2 words: horse nappies. 

If you choose to have a large animal then you should realise that means dealing with large poos. Or ofc, keep it out of public areas... 

No you're right, farmers don't clean up after thier animals, but they should if those animals are fouling public places. 

As for the police... We dont need them anyway. Useless bunch of bullies


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Or alternatively, don't force owners of more affordable animals to clean up after them... I dont mind, i just dont think it should be 1 rule for 1 and another for everyone else.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Actually I dont think you'll find many farmers cleaning up after their sheep, or a few cows if they have to walk them down a road.
> 
> Roads were made for horses no?


Some of the old roads were yes, but the vast majority were made for cars.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I'd like to see someone try to pick a horse poo up :Hilarious


Come out with me, then! I usually have a carrier bag or two when I way the dogs, and I use these to nab any horse poo I encounter. This is one of the (many and various) reasons my family hate going for a walk with me.

When I get home I go straight to the compost bin with "Look what Mammy's got for your tea!" and empty it in. Lovely stuff!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Calvine said:


> Can you imagine all the mounted police, say, at a football match jumping off every so often and using a shovel (regulation issue?) and getting a colleague to hold his horse while he picked it up and then remounted with the full bucket over his arm...or *maybe have a horse-drawn cart they could tip it into.*


Could use it to deter rambunctious youths - "Now then, now then - settle down or I'l be forced to manure you! Don't say you weren't warned!"


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Calvine said:


> Can you imagine all the mounted police, say, at a football match jumping off every so often and using a shovel (regulation issue?) and getting a colleague to hold his horse while he picked it up and then remounted with the full bucket over his arm...or maybe have a horse-drawn cart they could tip it into.


What about the cavalry? "eh hold up with the stabbing and shooting lads, my hoss has just pooped - some member of the public might step in it"

Or cat owners? should they be following their animals- usually onto private property scooping as they go?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Come out with me, then! I usually have a carrier bag or two when I way the dogs, and I use these to nab any horse poo I encounter. This is one of the (many and various) reasons my family hate going for a walk with me.
> 
> When I get home I go straight to the compost bin with "Look what Mammy's got for your tea!" and empty it in. Lovely stuff!


I used to have a neighbour when i had horses who would lurk with a bucket if i popped home on said nag........ I did tell him there was mountains of the stuff at the yard...... he like it fresh he said.................. :Hungry:Hungry:Hungry


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

porps said:


> Completely agree, i think its disgusting that horse owners seem to think it's ok to allow their animals to leave huge piles of crap everywhere. If you can't be arsed to clean up after your animals don't take them to public place. But ofc 1 rule for horses and another for every other animal.. Since horses tend to be something only the rich can afford...


Well, it's just not true that only the rich can afford horses, but even if it were, what does income have to do with it? 
Last I checked, cats are allowed to soil wherever they please as well. How does that factor in?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Then, of course, wild animals poo all over the place and don't clear up after themselves, tut, tut.

Perhaps we could send Noushka out to clear up after the foxes. Who's going to volunteer to do the badgers?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Well, it's just not true that only the rich can afford horses, but even if it were, what does income have to do with it?
> Last I checked, cats are allowed to soil wherever they please as well. How does that factor in?


I can't really speak for people who let thier cats roam and poop wherever, but the obvious difference is that the cat owner is generally not with the roaming cat when it poops, so will not know about where it is.. Horse owners on the other hand are with thier horse, they know it pooped, they know where it us but they just cant be bothered to clean it up. Cos "oh no i would have to dismount! What a chore!" if thats too much effort don't get a horse or at least don't take it to public places.

Not to mention the fact that it's much easier to avoid a tiny cat poo than a huge horse crap... My wheelchair bound mother never had any trouble avoiding cat and dog poos but was often forced to just drive through horse muck because there was no way for her to avoid such massive dumps.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Then, of course, wild animals poo all over the place and don't clear up after themselves, tut, tut.
> 
> Perhaps we could send Noushka out to clear up after the foxes. Who's going to volunteer to do the badgers?


If that's your logic then why should dog owners have to clean up?

Wild animals don't ckean up so we shouldnt have to clean up after our pets should apply to all, or none.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I always find threads like this amusing....

One, because they are always started by people that have no knowledge of horses..
And two because I find it hilarious that people are so offended by a bit of chewed up grass 

Now if all the bridleways weren't being shut down or not maintained then horse riders wouldn't need or want to go on the road in the first place!

Show me one case where a child has been blinded or become extremely ill from playing around horse crap and I may change my mind...but until then people need to get over themselves IMHO!


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I see no reason to have to clear up after horses - they eat plant matter, it doesn't stink, it doesn't spread diseases and it washes away after a couple of rain showers. The only part that could be an issue is the use of medications especially if your dog likes to eat what comes out of a horses backside. 

Besides it would be really really dangerous to have to try and control such a large animal while also trying to use a shovel and a big black bin bag. Where do you carry that shovel when riding? What if the horse spooks at the bin bag? How do you hold onto a horse with one hand on a bag and the other on a shovel? It's just not practical, despite the fact that the owner is right there with the animal and can see when it does a poo. 

Cats however I think are another matter entirely, and I know that often causes debate but sorry. Cats eat meat, their poo spreads diseases, it stinks, and they are allowed to wonder and do as they please despite being owned. Maybe one day, like with dogs, free roaming cats will be a thing of the past and we will see cat owners out with their lead and harnessed cats carrying poo bags - one can hope  lol

And as for people on horses being rich - pffftttt. You can be poor as anything and still ride a horse - all it takes is volunteering at a horse shelter or riding school and quite a few are happy to let you work in return for lessons. Great fun actually - was something like 15 hours work for a one hour lesson when I was a young teen, that's dedication for you


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I do get annoyed at the masses of horse crap around on our walks. But then I don't always clean up after my dogs on these remote bridleways either.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

catpud said:


> Cats however I think are another matter entirely, and I know that often causes debate but sorry. Cats eat meat, their poo spreads diseases, it stinks, and they are allowed to wonder and do as they please despite being owned. Maybe one day, like with dogs, free roaming cats will be a thing of the past and we will see cat owners out with their lead and harnessed cats carrying poo bags - one can hope  lol


I would rep you for this bit alone


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Calvine said:


> Can you imagine all the mounted police, say, at a football match jumping off every so often and using a shovel (regulation issue?) and getting a colleague to hold his horse while he picked it up and then remounted with the full bucket over his arm...or maybe have a horse-drawn cart they could tip it into.





lostbear said:


> Could use it to deter rambunctious youths - "Now then, now then - settle down or I'l be forced to manure you! Don't say you weren't warned!"


I think I should be concerned that I, once again, had exactly this thought!!! I would quote 'great minds etc.......' but I fear someone would be quick to state otherwise. 



Siskin said:


> Then, of course, wild animals poo all over the place and don't clear up after themselves, tut, tut.
> 
> Perhaps we could send Noushka out to clear up after the foxes. *Who's going to volunteer to do the badgers*?


I'll do it!!!! _*waves hand in the air wildly....*_

Porps - It needs to be said that since returning from your wee 'sabbatical', you have been suffering greatly from IBS. (Irritable Bar-steward Syndrome). I don't think I have seen a single post from you where you have posted in an agreeable manner. Please get some Buscopan and sort it out asap. Thank you.

Finally, there is nowt wrong with horse poop. Good healthy stuff that is 100% bio-degradable. I also expect that it breaks down very quickly once the tide comes in and the sea claims it. Personally, I'd more worried about the huge amounts of plastic litter that gets left on beaches and finds its way into the sea and destroys the marine life. Now THAT would be worthy of a moaning thread.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

I didn't realise i was only allowed to post if i agree with you moggy. As ever i say whatever the f i want to say regardless of whether people like it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Show me one case where a child has been blinded or become extremely ill from playing around horse crap and I may change my mind...but until then people need to get over themselves IMHO!


My own kids played with plenty of horse poop as toddlers. They make fun little round balls perfect size for small hands lol
I would have freaked out over cat poo though.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

As fir the "i cant clean it up cos i wouldn't be able to control my horse properly while doing it... Same could be said for owners of large breed dogs.. Why is it OK to have a horse you can't control in a public place?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

porps said:


> I didn't realise i was only allowed to post if i agree with you moggy


I don't care if you agree with me or not - just seeing you agree with anyone more than once would be nice.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I don't care if you agree with me or not - just seeing you agree with anyone more than once would be nice.


I agreed with the original poster... How did you miss that?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

porps said:


> As fir the "i cant clean it up cos i wouldn't be able to control my horse properly while doing it... Same could be said for owners of large breed dogs.. Why is it OK to have a horse you can't control in a public place?


If i attach a horse of 600kg + to my waist and it decides to beggar off at a good 20mph I'm a bit stuffed. If I have my big, powerful 30kg dog attached to my waist and it beggars off 9/10 I can hold my ground, the other 1 time he is not strong enough to physically drag me if I happen to have fallen...... the comparison is just plain daft.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

porps said:


> I agreed with the original poster... How did you miss that?


I said "Agree with anyone more than once' - How did you miss that?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

porps said:


> As fir the "i cant clean it up cos i wouldn't be able to control my horse properly while doing it... Same could be said for owners of large breed dogs.. Why is it OK to have a horse you can't control in a public place?


Oh, come on, now you're just being deliberately silly.  Even a small horse is WAY bigger than a dog. Have you ever tried to do something whilst hanging on to the reins of a half ton animal? Plus a horse is a flight animal, and if it spooks at your bin bag or anything else (which is perfectly possible, some will go sideways at their own shadow sometimes), you're in for a cowboy-movie style drag - assuming you even manage to hold on, of course.

If you want to try it personally sometime, I'm sure one of my horsey friends will oblige with a nice, hefty horse, just for the amusement the video will cause on YouTube


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I said "Agree with anyone more than once' - How did you miss that?


I didbt but ive posted multiple times


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Sure Jesthar, bring it to Manchester. Obviously i aint gonna waste my own time and money coming to you.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I am probably going to cop hell for this, but I find all forms of animal poop (at least it is biodegradable!) less offensive than the filth humans leave behind, including disgusting nappies full of human poop & those little balls of non biodegradable silica. Yuck!

Horse poop doesn't bother me, it's possibly the least offensive type of poop, along with rabbit droppings.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Its fine if you lot enjoy horse crap but it would be nice if you could accept that not everyone shares your love of dung


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

porps said:


> Its fine if you lot enjoy horse crap but it would be nice if you could accept that not everyone shares your love of dung


Oh just walk round it, and if it is THAT offensive to you do not go anywhere where horses go, which has very narrow paths....... jeez, must be hard being this happy and upbeat all the time Porps. :Couchpotato


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Oh just walk round it, and if it is THAT offensive to you do not go anywhere where horses go, which has very narrow paths....... *jeez, must be hard being this happy and upbeat all the time Porps.* :Couchpotato


Good to see I'm not the only one to have noticed the uncontrolled jolliness of Porps post these days. :Woot


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Oh just walk round it, and if it is THAT offensive to you do not go anywhere where horses go, which has very narrow paths....... jeez, must be hard being this happy and upbeat all the time Porps. :Couchpotato


Yeah just walk around it.. Cos noone is in a wheelchair, right? Or do they just not matter? Its ok for then yo trail it all over thier carpet when they go home because it will wash away after a few rains, right?

Im so pleased that you find it so easy to be upbeat and jolly all the time must be great for you. And im soooooo sorry that im not a jolly person, it must be horrible for you to realise that not everyone feels jolly 100 percent of the time, it must be a real struggle for you to have to deal with that.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I am probably going to cop hell for this, but I find all forms of animal poop (at least it is biodegradable!) less offensive than the filth humans leave behind, including disgusting nappies full of human poop & those little balls of non biodegradable silica. Yuck!
> 
> Horse poop doesn't bother me, it's possibly the least offensive type of poop, along with rabbit droppings.


Not sure why you think people would disapprove of this opinion, animals at least aren't in a position where they should know better!

We one had an invasion of gypsies/travellers/whatever you want to call them down our local playing fields when I was a teen. Used to have a pretty Enid Blyton romantic view of them up until then, but after the chaos and damage they caused, inclusing using the edges of the field and the stables in adjacent fields (the horses were moved pronto!) as open latrines, complete with soiled toilet paper festooning the trees and bushes, I soon changed my mind! :Vomit


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

porps said:


> Yeah just walk around it.. Cos noone is in a wheelchair, right? Or do they just not matter?
> 
> Im so pleased that you find it so easy to be upbeat and jolly all the time must be great for you. And im soooooo sorry that im not a jolly person, it must be horrible for you to realise that not everyone feels jolly 100 percent of the time, it must be a real struggle for you to have to deal with that.


If you put as much effort into TRYING to be happier as you do into complaining about horse poop, and having a pop at anyone who dares cross your path, you'd probably be a tad jollier..........
Where is it exactly that you absolutely have to go, with someone in a wheelchair, that horse poop is 110% totally unavoidable?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

As much as i want to disagree with Porps (they like Transformers 4, so are automatically blacklisted) i can see their point.

If you live in a horse dense area and arent a fan, it is pretty much everywhere and hard to avoid. It makes the roads slippery in the wet weather, it smells ripe (especially the stuff from sport horses) in large volumes (i live near a polo club and they exercise them along the roads up to 20 at a time) and attracts flies by the thousands.

Thank god it doesnt bother me is all i can say.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I can't actually understand how any dog owner finds the act of picking up poop such an onerous task. Takes seconds and it's hardly difficult.

I also don't have an issue with cats pooing in the open, or horses pooing on the road, (even occasionally horses pooing on the pavement as the likelihood is they have been forced onto the pavement because of ignorant and dangerous car drivers!) or birds crapping in the bushes, badgers dumping in the woods, etc. 

I DO have a big fat issue with humans who leave litter! Now that really is a major problem for the environment and nature and something to get worked up about IMO.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> If you put as much effort into TRYING to be happier as you do into complaining about horse poop, and having a pop at anyone who dares cross your path, you'd probably be a tad jollier..........
> Where is it exactly that you absolutely have to go, with someone in a wheelchair, that horse poop is 110% totally unavoidable?


Unlike some i base my opinions on what i think is right, not what i think is right FOR ME.

And if you bothered to read my posts you would know that my mother was wheelchair bound and this was something that did affect her when she walked her service dog.

But hey.. "im alright jack"...


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> If you put as much effort into TRYING to be happier as you do into complaining about horse poop, and having a pop at anyone who dares cross your path, you'd probably be a tad jollier..........
> *Where is it exactly that you absolutely have to go, with someone in a wheelchair, that horse poop is 110% totally unavoidable?*


To answer the bit in bold, only today I was going down the road outside my place and there was a big pile of horse poop in the road, luckily the road was wide enough that I was able to go round it. I would not of been very happy if I'd had to go through it.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

porps said:


> Unlike some i base my opinions on what i think is right, not what i think is right FOR ME.
> 
> And if you bothered to read my posts you would know that my mother was wheelchair bound and this was something that did affect her when she walked her service dog.
> 
> But hey.. "im alright jack"...


Yes I knew your mother was in a wheelchair, you've said. What I dont understand is why she has an absolute need to travel down a very narrow path where horse poop can not be avoided. If it were my mother I would perhaps find her an alternative route. If it is not a route horses should be permitted on I would get in touch with the council - although they usually put those kissing gates in to stop riders, which are far from wheelchair friendly
You have based your opinions on what is right for YOU and YOURS- as I assume you do not ride horses? so do not know the dangers that would be presented to horse riders if they had to continually dismount every time their horse opened its bowels, where ever that might be - not really thinking about them are ya? Or other road vehicles it could well affect- you have based an opinion of me on erm jack shit - I don't even have horses anymore......


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> To answer the bit in bold, only today I was going down the road outside my place and there was a big pile of horse poop in the road, luckily the road was wide enough that I was able to go round it. I would not of been very happy if I'd had to go through it.


Right so the poop was in the road? was there no pavement? - sorry Im trying to picture in my head how poop in the road would ever be unavoidable, im not nit picking probably just being dense.
I assumed Porps was talking about some very narrow bridle way or something.....


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Right so the poop was in the road? was there no pavement? - sorry Im trying to picture in my head how poop in the road would ever be unavoidable, im not nit picking probably just being dense.
> I assumed Porps was talking about some very narrow bridle way or something.....


Yes there is a pavement but it is not wheelchair friendly, even if I could get onto it in the first place (no dropped kerbs)


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Yes there is a pavement but it is not wheelchair friendly, even if I could get onto it in the first place (no dropped kerbs)


See I think that is more of a council issue than a poop issue!!! There should surely be access to a safe pavement rather than you having to go in the road......


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> Right so the poop was in the road? was there no pavement? - sorry Im trying to picture in my head how poop in the road would ever be unavoidable, im not nit picking probably just being dense.
> I assumed Porps was talking about some very narrow bridle way or something.....


Well, when an entire herd has been ridden down a single track, country lane, there is pretty much no getting away from it.

I think equine density plays a big part.

The worst is when they move sheep though 

Thats like trying to walk on an oil slick.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> See I think that is more of a council issue than a poop issue!!! There should surely be access to a safe pavement rather than you having to go in the road......


Yes it is a council issue, just as this post is about horse poop, I answered the point that there are times it isn't avoidable, that's all.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Well, when an entire herd has been ridden down a single track, country lane, there is pretty much no getting away from it.
> 
> I think equine density plays a big part.
> 
> ...


I was maybe daftly assuming you wouldn't go down a single track lane, with no pavement in a wheelchair....... I could clearly be wrong!! Fresh sheep poop in any quantity is uber slippy........


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> I was maybe daftly assuming you wouldn't go down a single track lane, with no pavement in a wheelchair....... I could clearly be wrong!! Fresh sheep poop in any quantity is uber slippy........


So disabled people cant visit the countryside or go for 'walks'?

My mother uses her mobility scooter on single track roads. She'd never be able to go anywhere nice or rural if she didnt.

Ive also pushed her along in a wheelchair. Poo is a problem when bringing it back inside and you dont have an outside tap


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

What a strange thread, so go on for three pages talking about crap! 

We used to live in a village where the local goat herd took his goats for a walk through the village twice a day to reach nearby fields. The mess was horrible, especially when it rained and the poop trickled down the hill, covering streets in slippery gunge on the way.
The villagers realised that the goat herd had a long-established right to walk his goats wherever he wanted to, but it did pi55 them off having to hose down the streets twice a day after he had passed by.

A non-hosed street was deadly, especially as the village was on the side of a mountain. One slip and you could end up on a continuous fast slide down into the valley far below.

There again, I know that goats are not strict vegetarians, and that their poo can contain some nasty substances, so I guess that I am allowed to complain about their poo.

But personally, although I know it would be silly to expect horse riders to get off and clear up after their horses, I do sympathise with people having to traverse the stuff they drop, especially in slippery conditions.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> I am probably going to cop hell for this, but I find all forms of animal poop (at least it is biodegradable!) less offensive than the filth humans leave behind, including disgusting nappies full of human poop & those little balls of non biodegradable silica. Yuck!
> 
> Horse poop doesn't bother me, it's possibly the least offensive type of poop, along with rabbit droppings.


Love this post. Too true. Deer poop is pretty inoffensive too, my dogs snack on it every morning and it doesn't bother me at all. 
Humans are way groser, no contest. 
My biggest pet peeve are the cigarette butts I find all over hiking trails or in streams where any and all animals can eat them and be poisoned and just blergh!
Went to a mostly deserted beach and it looked like someone had empied an ashtray in one spot Just disgusting. And that doesn't biodegrade.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Love this post. Too true. Deer poop is pretty inoffensive too, my dogs snack on it every morning and it doesn't bother me at all.
> Humans are way groser, no contest.
> My biggest pet peeve are the cigarette butts I find all over hiking trails or in streams where any and all animals can eat them and be poisoned and just blergh!
> Went to a mostly deserted beach and it looked like someone had empied an ashtray in one spot Just disgusting. And that doesn't biodegrade.


Yeah, totally - or the 6 glass full sized wine bottles I picked up out of the roadside ditch this morning (one had hit a tree and smashed). I will take a carrier bag out tomorrow as I couldn't carry the other 3 or 4 I spotted!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Right so the poop was in the road? was there no pavement? - sorry Im trying to picture in my head how poop in the road would ever be unavoidable, im not nit picking probably just being dense.
> I assumed Porps was talking about some very narrow bridle way or something.....


Round here the poop is often in the middle of the pavement, not in the road. There really isn't much hope of avoiding it if you're in a wheelchair or mobility scooter. I live near quite a few popular horse riding areas and the routes to them can be pretty covered in horse poo. It's not something that really bothers me but I can certainly see where Porps, Animallover etc are coming from about it being unavoidable.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Where my mother lived there were 2 places within acceptable distance that she could safely let her dogs off lead to exercise. Both were down single lane tracks. Both would often be covered side to side with horse crap. Good job service dogs don't need excercise eh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

I guess a lot is what you're used to. It wouldn't bother me in the least to step in horse poop or have to drive through it with a scooter, it comes off quickly, doesn't smell when it dries, and basically flakes right off of whatever it gets on. Definitely can't say the same for dog or cat poop or human poop either for that matter. *shudder*

But then I grew up shoveling horse shit with one hand, eating a sandwich in the other.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We used to have a Jersey cow herd in the farm next door and they were bought up and back to the farm twice a day to be milk. Their output took some avoiding and despite being vegetarians, smelt pretty bad.
Sadly the dogs loved it.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I guess a lot is what you're used to. It wouldn't bother me in the least to step in horse poop or have to drive through it with a scooter, it comes off quickly, doesn't smell when it dries, and basically flakes right off of whatever it gets on. Definitely can't say the same for dog or cat poop or human poop either for that matter. *shudder*
> 
> But then I grew up shoveling horse shit with one hand, eating a sandwich in the other.


OK, maybe a scooter wouldn't be too bad, especially if you have a garage or shed, somewhere outside you can store it, but a self propelled wheelchair means you can't not touch the poo and unless you stay outside until it all dries you will be bringing the poo inside, a massive mess and really unpleasant.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

When I used to ride, there would be one or two designated poo pickers who would trail behind with a bin bag and a spade :Angelic.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> My own kids played with plenty of horse poop as toddlers. They make fun little round balls perfect size for small hands lol
> I would have freaked out over cat poo though.


We used to have muck heap fights when I was a student...we also used to dunk people in the water trough and then roll them in the muck heap when they were leaving us


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Not everyone shares the same joy at horse crap though  and it can still be dangerous as @catpud said if your dog injests poo from a recently medicated horse. Wouldn't fancy having to take that back with me either if I was disabled. I personally hate having to dodge the huge piles out on our walks. In my old village the popular walk was often covered and some residents did take to asking horse owners to clear up, or at least move the poo from the main path. Didn't seem to make much difference mind, and doubt any horse owners obliged.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Not everyone shares the same joy at horse crap though  and it can still be dangerous as @catpud said if your dog injests poo from a recently medicated horse. Wouldn't fancy having to take that back with me either if I was disabled. I personally hate having to dodge the huge piles out on our walks. In my old village the popular walk was often covered and some residents did take to asking horse owners to clear up, or at least move the poo from the main path. Didn't seem to make much difference mind, and doubt any horse owners obliged.


The thing is horse owners don't take their horses out for a ride in public after taking meds. All mine where kept on the property for 48 hours after any meds, so whilst I agree that a dog eating horse crap after meds isn't ideal, it is also very unlikely to happen 
If horses are crapping on the pavements then complaints need to be made to the council because horses shouldn't be on the pavements.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Good to see I'm not the only one to have noticed the uncontrolled jolliness of Porps post these days. :Woot


I am finding him/her/it a little ray of sunshine, too :Angelic


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> We used to have muck heap fights when I was a student...we also used to dunk people in the water trough and then roll them in the muck heap when they were leaving us


Happy days!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

no thats


Nonnie said:


> So disabled people cant visit the countryside or go for 'walks'?
> 
> My mother uses her mobility scooter on single track roads. She'd never be able to go anywhere nice or rural if she didnt.
> 
> Ive also pushed her along in a wheelchair. Poo is a problem when bringing it back inside and you dont have an outside tap


I did say I could clearly be wrong! Its not something id do, not because of poop, but because of crazy motorist who simply don't slow down!!!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

This thread is brilliant!

It has escalated from a simple comment to the edge of global thermo-nuclear war in just four pages!

All that I can say is, thank heavens we don't keep guns in the house!!!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

lostbear said:


> I am finding him/her/it a little ray of sunshine, too :Angelic


But why you all acting like this is any different to how I've been for the previous f knows how many years I've been posting here? I've never been a ray of sunshine and never will be. Theres a block button you can use if it's so terrible for you to realise that not everyone is all fluffy and light


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I find poo very interesting and have dissected many a turd in my time looking for foreign objects (an engagement ring once) :Sorry there is nothing in the animal kingdom quite as offensive as human poo apart from possibly fox. When we had horses I must admit it never would have occurred to me to pick up their poo although we often saw people come out and pick it up for their roses and some people would ask us to walk by their houses in the hope of a drop  However I must admit I do find it a bit off putting all the cow poo over the forest where we walk, a farmer is allowed to graze quite a large number of cattle there in summer and it does not make for a happy picnic when you have to sit next to a huge steaming pile of poo and chase away the flies. Puts me off my jam sandwiches don't you know :Sour


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

porps said:


> But why you all acting like this is any different to how I've been for the previous f knows how many years I've been posting here? I've never been a ray of sunshine and never will be. Theres a block button you can use if it's so terrible for you to realise that not everyone is all fluffy and light


I think the point is that a lot of people on here actually like you, and quite like reading your posts, so, whereas it is easy enough to block someone whose views we consistently don't like (or their attitude for that matter), a lot of people would rather not block you at all.

And in any case, why would anyone want to block anyone else simply because of a disagreement over poo?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> Round here the poop is often in the middle of the pavement, not in the road. There really isn't much hope of avoiding it if you're in a wheelchair or mobility scooter. I live near quite a few popular horse riding areas and the routes to them can be pretty covered in horse poo. It's not something that really bothers me but I can certainly see where Porps, Animallover etc are coming from about it being unavoidable.


if its on a pavement then Imo that is totally unacceptable. Riders should not be on pavements unless in extreme circumstance.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

porps said:


> But why you all acting like this is any different to how I've been for the previous f knows how many years I've been posting here? I've never been a ray of sunshine and never will be. Theres a block button you can use if it's so terrible for you to realise that not everyone is all fluffy and light


Why would I block you? You aren't being personally abusive to me and as you rightly say, you are entitled to your opinion. Blimey! If I blocked everyone who had a contrary opinion to mine I'd only be able to see my own posts most of the time.

Perhaps I've just noticed your negativity because you have given so many posts on this thread - I have certainly read posts from you on other threads and TBH can't remember whether they have been sweetness-and-light or doom-and-gloom. I think I've even given you "likes" on occasion. But on this thread you appear to be almost rabid in your condemnation of horses, their riders and their "industrial byproducts". I sometimes get annoyed at horse poo on pavements - but that is because I don't think horses should be on pavements (and nor should adult cyclists - this is a big peeve of mine). It's not because I think horse riders should have to clear up their "leavings". It would be nice if it all turned to fairy dust, but it doesn't, and as a wise man once said - "If it eats, it's gonna ****".

I did used to look after an elderly lady in a wheelchair so I know what you mean about dirty wheels, but it tended to be dog muck (which is VERY unpleasant) I had to keep cleaning off. I live in a semi-countrified area - there are quite a few horses on our roads but not the herds that some people have to deal with - maybe that would make a difference to me.

You seem to be saying that you are an habitually grumpy person. Have you tried being chirpy? You might surprise yourself (or not).


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Wish I hadn`t written this f**king thread. I just thought it was wrong to see turds on a very beautiful blue flag beach that wasn`t likely to be washed away by the tide and families would need to avoid these areas. This area is so much nicer than imo the area where dogs are not allowed as the tide can go out a long way and is so lovely for dogs to meet and play. You just have to be aware of the change of tide as it comes in fast. Still if most of you people would be happy to share a beach with your families and have the smell of crap around you who am I to argue.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Etienne said:


> Wish I hadn`t written this f**king thread. I just thought it was wrong to see turds on a very beautiful blue flag beach that wasn`t likely to be washed away by the tide and families would need to avoid these areas. This area is so much nicer than imo the area where dogs are not allowed as the tide can go out a long way and is so lovely for dogs to meet and play. You just have to be aware of the change of tide as it comes in fast. Still if most of you people would be happy to share a beach with your families and have the smell of crap around you who am I to argue.


Bet you didn't think you would get 5 pages (up to now) out of the thread either.
Amazing what will set off a chain reaction on PF!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

porps said:


> But why you all acting like this is any different to how I've been for the previous f knows how many years I've been posting here? I've never been a ray of sunshine and never will be. Theres a block button you can use if it's so terrible for you to realise that not everyone is all fluffy and light


You're right, you have never been fluffy & light Porps but, in the last few weeks, your posts have carried an aggressive undertone that has not been there before. That is not you.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

We live in deepest, darkest yorkshire we are surrounded by farms and riding schools and there is a farm near us that has fields on either side of the road. They cross the cows over and they do dump their guts in the road which can make the road slippy. My dogs eat sheep and horse poo and roll in it but I don't mind. Just means extra baths. We do have lots of horse poo around but it's not offensive and soon gets driven over and disappears into the tarmac. I like to think I am a responsible dog and cat owner and understand the theory behind OPs idea but it would never work when put into practice.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Im using a phone not a keyboard atm and its a pain in the arse. Im slow and innacurate with it so if i appear more blunt than usual that's me trying to use as few words as possible, not me being aggressive.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

lostbear said:


> You seem to be saying that you are an habitually grumpy person. Have you tried being chirpy? You might surprise yourself (or not).


Every Xmas yes, and that's quite enough fakeness to last me the rest of the year


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

You remind me of my husband porps lol, you have lots of useful information, are blunt and don't sugar coat things.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Muttly said:


> You remind me of my husband porps lol, you have lots of useful information, are blunt and don't sugar coat things.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Muttly said:


> You remind me of my husband porps lol, you have lots of useful information, are blunt and don't sugar coat things.


 This would be the husband we were concerned about his attitude towards Muttly? Asked if you were happy with him, and if the current problem was a "blip" or something much more serious? There are some people out there who are doubtless good people with good intentions, but are so "blunt" in their opinions that they mask their good side, and to the outsider looking in they may seem a lot worse than the people who love them know them to be. Porps, you doubtless love your mum, and have valid concerns on this subject from the smell and staining carpets point of view more than disease, but in recent threads you _*have* _called for entire groups of people to be murdered, a bit over the top maybe?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Catharinem said:


> This would be the husband we were concerned about his attitude towards Muttly? Asked if you were happy with him, and if the current problem was a "blip" or something much more serious? There are some people out there who are doubtless good people with good intentions, but are so "blunt" in their opinions that they mask their good side, and to the outsider looking in they may seem a lot worse than the people who love them know them to be. Porps, you doubtless love your mum, and have valid concerns on this subject from the smell and staining carpets point of view more than disease, but in recent threads you _*have* _called for entire groups of people to be murdered, a bit over the top maybe?


Yes Catherine, my hubby is exactly as above and yes to outsiders he can seem rude etc. But if he lets you in to see his soft side, then he is truly a very caring selfless person.
He is also really opinionated and won't change that, I do often have to tell him how hurtful his bluntness can be.

We decided: I need to toughen up and he needs to soften up.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Yes Catherine, my hubby is exactly as above and yes to outsiders he can seem rude etc. But if he lets you in to see his soft side, then he is truly a very caring selfless person.
> He is also really opinionated and won't change that, I do often have to tell him how hurtful his bluntness can be.
> 
> We decided: I need to toughen up and he needs to soften up.


My hubby is as tactful as a brick, blunt and sometimes quite cutting with things that he says. He has an acid tongue and an extremely short fuse. Add to that that he is very loving, affectionate, caring, compassionate and an excellent father and husband. People don't always know how to take him at first but soon realise that he has a heart of gold, he just likes people to do the right thing and doesn't suffer fools. Wouldn't do for us all to be happy all of the time


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> This would be the husband we were concerned about his attitude towards Muttly? Asked if you were happy with him, and if the current problem was a "blip" or something much more serious? There are some people out there who are doubtless good people with good intentions, but are so "blunt" in their opinions that they mask their good side, and to the outsider looking in they may seem a lot worse than the people who love them know them to be. Porps, you doubtless love your mum, and have valid concerns on this subject from the smell and staining carpets point of view more than disease, but in recent threads you _*have* _called for entire groups of people to be murdered, a bit over the top maybe?


If you consider politicians to be people.. I certaibly don't, there aint an ounce of humanity in any of them. Plus its a last resort.. Those who make peaceful protest impossible (or futile) make violent revolution inevitable.. Or something like that


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

porps said:


> Those who make peaceful protest impossible (or futile) make violent revolution inevitable.. Or something like that


Good saying, and many revolutionaries believe this. But personally I don't think it takes account of human apathy, or human fear of and resistance to the inevitable.
(but when it comes to British politics, I'm a glass half empty person too )


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Aye well ive pretty much given up too, and will emigrate before the end of the year... but it ain't cos of apathy. I think that word is banded about too much. It implies that people don't care. But most do. I thibk helplessness is better. People are so used to the way things are they don't know how to change it. The media makes sure to tell them that change must be political and democratic, and anyone who doesn't engage in the current system is apathetic, so keep voting for 1 head of the 2 headed dragon, doesn't matter which one, just keep voting so that we can remain helpless.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

porps said:


> Aye well ive pretty much given up too, and will emigrate before the end of the year... *but it ain't cos of apathy. I think that word is banded about too much. It implies that people don't care. But most do. I thibk helplessness is better. People are so used to the way things are they don't know how to change it.* The media makes sure to tell them that change must be political and democratic, and anyone who doesn't engage in the current system is apathetic, so keep voting for 1 head of the 2 headed dragon, doesn't matter which one, just keep voting so that we can remain helpless.


I stand corrected. helplessness is a much better word to use.
But my glass, although half empty, isn't being drained any more at the moment, so I still live in _some_ hope


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Yes Catherine, my hubby is exactly as above and yes to outsiders he can seem rude etc. But if he lets you in to see his soft side, then he is truly a very caring selfless person.
> He is also really opinionated and won't change that, I do often have to tell him how hurtful his bluntness can be.
> 
> We decided: I need to toughen up and he needs to soften up.


It would be a very boring life if we were all the same though and couples often do compliment each others strengths and weaknesses. My OH can be very harsh/blunt and is a bit anti social by most people's standards but he has far more good points than bad. We have been married for 31 years today (and have been working together for over 20 yrs), not a bed of roses by any means but we've made it work with lots of compromises along the way


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

silvi said:


> Good saying, and many revolutionaries believe this. But personally I don't think it takes account of human apathy, or human fear of and resistance to the inevitable.
> (but when it comes to British politics, I'm a glass half empty person too )


I'm a "HolyMaryMotherofGodwhatthehellisthatintheglassDON'TTOUCHIT!" type of person


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

porps said:


> Aye well ive pretty much given up too, and will emigrate before the end of the year... but it ain't cos of apathy. I think that word is banded about too much. It implies that people don't care. But most do. I thibk *helplessness is better*. People are so used to the way things are they don't know how to change it. The media makes sure to tell them that change must be political and democratic, and anyone who doesn't engage in the current system is apathetic, so keep voting for 1 head of the 2 headed dragon, doesn't matter which one, just keep voting so that we can remain helpless.


I agree with you P. People just feel so powerless and frustrated. No matter what we think or say, The Powers That Be do what the hell they like: single mothers get jailed for claiming £10 a month in extra benefits that they shouldn't, while MPs fiddle their expenses, have five other paid posts as directors of various companies (whose interests they represent in Parliament), get a 10% pay rise, have subsidised food and drink in the Lords' and Commons restaurants (and we're not talking about spam fritters and chips washed down with a cup of builder's tea here) and not only keep their jobs but don't even have to pay back what they've stolen.

Things that the public are dead set against (e.g. Fracking) are given the go-ahead for the short-term profit of a bunch of stupidly rich bar stewards who will get even richer - money which is numbers on a balance sheet and which they will never need to spend because they have so much to start off with, and the environment and God's good earth will be buggered up even further. All companies should have to pay for the repair of the environmental damage that they do - but because it costs them nothing, they don't give a monkey's.

The Establishment gets increasingly powerful and contemptuous, and the rest of us just give in to despair a lot of the time.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Think it's all been said, really, but I do wish that the whole 'rich people only' can have horses myth would die, it's such rubbish. There's no way I'm getting off the horse on a road that I'm only forced to be on til I can get to the field to pick up poo. I need a mounting block that is at the same level as the stirrup, can't boost on or my Achilles tears and there's rarely a matching wall/fence, plus I'm missing half my calf on the relevant leg, so getting off and on again simply can't be done. Once I'm on, I'm staying there! 

Horses should not be on pavements according to the Highway Code. We do, however, have the right to be on roads with our horses and indeed, are obliged to be there given the rapid build up of urban areas.

Anyone want to start the road tax debate? I'm amazed that hasn't been raised yet, even tho it's about emissions, not car use.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> If you consider politicians to be people.. I certaibly don't, there aint an ounce of humanity in any of them. Plus its a last resort.. Those who make peaceful protest impossible (or futile) make violent revolution inevitable.. Or something like that


And bankers, and you think the last king should be strangled with the entrails of the last priest....

Does this sound familiar?:

There's a place in the world for the angry young man
With his working class ties and his radical plans
He refuses to bend, he refuses to crawl
And he's always at home with his back to the wall.
He's proud of the scars and the battles he's lost
He struggles and bleeds as he hangs on the cross
And he likes to be known as the angry young man.

Give a moment or two to the angry young man
With his foot in his mouth and his heart in his hand
He's been stabbed in the back, he's been misunderstood
It's a comfort to know his intentions are good
He sits in a room with a lock on the door
With his maps and his medals laid out of the floor
And he likes to be known as the angry young man.

I believe I've passed the age of consciousness and righteous rage,
I've found that just surviving was a noble fight
I once believed in causes too, had my pointless point of view
Life went on no matter who was right or wrong.

And there's always a place for the angry young man
With his fist in the air and his head in the sand
He's never been able to learn from mistakes
He can't understand why his heart always breaks
His honor is pure, and his courage as well
He's fair and he's true, and he's boring as hell
And he'll go to his grave as an angry old man.

There's a place in the world for the angry young man
With his working class ties and his radical plans
He refuses to bend, he refuses to crawl
And he's always at home with his back to the wall.
He's proud of the scars and the battles he's lost
He struggles and bleeds as he hangs on the cross
And he likes to be known as the angry young man.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Yes Catherine, my hubby is exactly as above and yes to outsiders he can seem rude etc. But if he lets you in to see his soft side, then he is truly a very caring selfless person.
> He is also really opinionated and won't change that, I do often have to tell him how hurtful his bluntness can be.
> 
> We decided: I need to toughen up and he needs to soften up.


 So glad you didn't take it the wrong way, we've all got other halves like that sometimes. They seem determined to hide their softer side until you get close to them, and sometimes outsiders do think the worst. I was cringing the other day when he yelled at the kids when we had visitors expected - but when I went round to investigate they were mucking about with bright yellow paintbrushes over the patio, when they were supposed to be decorating ( with him, under supervision), the canary yellow shed they wanted as a play den and place for putting their snail shells, rabbit skulls etc. When the canary yellow is dry they are having purple love hearts as well, mmmm tasteful! So, am I annoyed with him for yelling when visitors are due, or impressed with him for 1) building a playshed and 2) agreeing to canary yellow with purple lovehearts?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Catharinem if you don't like my posts block me you presumptuous judgemental know nothing ****. (self censored). And im hardly sat at home, but hey why let facts get in the way of your assumptions.
I stand by my signature and all I've said. But freedom is obviously a scary prospect to people who are so used to being controlled that they've ceased to be able to think for themselves... Happiness in slavery. Banks, government, religions... All just control systems. So yeah we wont be free untill we are free of them. Thier deaths would be nothing compared to how many THEY kill/killed. 

Ps.. The poem was crap. What did you expect to achieve by copy pasting that mundane drivel?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Porps, you say in an earlier post on this thread,mthat you plan to emigrate. I was wondering where to as most places have some form of government, politicians and the like, therefore control.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Porps, you say in an earlier post on this thread,mthat you plan to emigrate. I was wondering where to as most places have some form of government, politicians and the like, therefore control.


I didn't say i was gonna emigrate to somewhere with no government, nor did i imply it. Its simply not possible atm such is the grip they have on the world. But there are still countries with a left side to thier politics and thats the best i can hope for right now. The uk is lost.
Not that it matters, but I intend to move to sweden... Which is by no stretch of the imagination a socialist or anarchist utopia but its not purely for political reasons, thats just the final nail in the coffin. Hell they even have a con government too, though because of thier system that government is at least forced to compromise when attempting to transfer wealth from poor to rich as is the tory way. Ofc that works the other way too... And i could be way off the mark... All i know its that britian is lost since the opposition are simply red tories, and anyone who suggests any kind of change is met with widespread ridicule. Plus if i wanna go off grid it will be much easier in sweden.. If cold...


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

You want anarchy? Because it doesn't work. You want communism, true communism? Because it doesn't work. 

If you're moving country, I hope you have the decency to learn the language properly and adhere to their laws. 

P. S. You know there are horses in Sweden, right?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

porps said:


> I didn't say i was gonna emigrate to somewhere with no government, nor did i imply it. Its simply not possible atm such is the grip they have on the world. But there are still countries with a left side to thier politics and thats the best i can hope for right now. The uk is lost.
> Not that it matters, but I intend to move to sweden... Which is by no stretch of the imagination a socialist or anarchist utopia but its not purely for political reasons, thats just the final nail in the coffin. Hell they even have a con government too, though because of thier system that government is at least forced to compromise when attempting to transfer wealth from poor to rich as is the tory way. Ofc that works the other way too... And i could be way off the mark... All i know its that britian is lost since the opposition are simply red tories, and anyone who suggests any kind of change is met with widespread ridicule. Plus if i wanna go off grid it will be much easier in sweden.. If cold...


Porps - how did you manage to get a designation of "Swollen Member"?

And I notice that CT has a little phrase describing her (or not describing her, as it may be). I thought the forum allocated these membership status thingies.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

lostbear said:


> And I notice that CT has a little phrase describing her (or not describing her, as it may be). I thought the forum allocated these membership status thingies.


Go to profile and avatar and write what you like!! *trembles in fear at possible tag line*


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

porps said:


> I didn't say i was gonna emigrate to somewhere with no government, nor did i imply it. Its simply not possible atm such is the grip they have on the world. But there are still countries with a left side to thier politics and thats the best i can hope for right now. The uk is lost.
> Not that it matters, but I intend to move to sweden... Which is by no stretch of the imagination a socialist or anarchist utopia but its not purely for political reasons, thats just the final nail in the coffin. Hell they even have a con government too, though because of thier system that government is at least forced to compromise when attempting to transfer wealth from poor to rich as is the tory way. Ofc that works the other way too... And i could be way off the mark... All i know its that britian is lost since the opposition are simply red tories, and anyone who suggests any kind of change is met with widespread ridicule. Plus if i wanna go off grid it will be much easier in sweden.. If cold...


But, only last week, you began a thread because your girlfriend had been taken ill, asking if anyone knew what was the equivalent of the NHS helpline in Sweden.

If you truly believe the whole system needs to be abolished and anarchy should reign, that doesn't make a lot of sense.

You have said in the past that the Police, the Government, the NHS should all be things of the past

You seem to be not very consistent in your radical views.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> You want anarchy? Because it doesn't work. You want communism, true communism? Because it doesn't work.
> 
> If you're moving country, I hope you have the decency to learn the language properly and adhere to their laws.
> 
> P. S. You know there are horses in Sweden, right?


You want democracy and capitalism? Guess what... It doesnt work. Well it works for some at the expense of others. Clearly some people are fine with that, i happen not to be.

Jag har reden börjat lära mig svenska men det är inte så bra annu.

I adhere to my own laws. I wont be going out killing people or raping people because those things seem wrong to me.. Don't need a government or a religion or a state owned gang to tell me that. Maybe you do? But ofc i will still smoke weed and do things which are against the law for economic reasons rather than moral ones. Its called thinking for yourself, you should try it sometime.

No really? I was under the impression horses only lived in the British Isles, what fantastic info. If you put as much effort into shoveling crap as talking it we wouldn't get threads like this in the first place.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweety said:


> But, only last week, you began a thread because your girlfriend had been taken ill, asking if anyone knew what was the equivalent of the NHS helpline in Sweden.
> 
> If you truly believe the whole system needs to be abolished and anarchy should reign, that doesn't make a lot of sense.
> 
> ...


I've actually never said the NHS should be a thing of the past.. Though it will be soon.. That's kinda what tories do. Yet people for some unknown reason which i can never understand but assume to be selfishness keep voting them in, thinking, i can only assume, that this time they will be different..

i do maintain that healers existed before governments and that health care would still exist in an anarchic resource based society.

Yes i asked for help for someone i care about. In the end I didn't need the number but who knows one day it may be useful. perhaps you would put your pride ahead of another human beings well being , that certainly wouldn't surprise me - it's the way of capitalism after all - but it ain't how i roll.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

porps said:


> You want democracy and capitalism? Guess what... It doesnt work. Well it works for some at the expense of others. Clearly some people are fine with that, i happen not to be.
> 
> Jag har reden börjat lära mig svenska men det är inte så bra annu.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately a lot of people do need a "State-owned gang" to ensure that they display acceptable behaviour - that is why these prohibitions have to be enshrined in our legal system.

Porps, I agree with you that many politicians , if not most, seem to be out for what they can bleed from the system rather than there to serve the people (and I quite literally shouted abuse at the radio when I heard that Tony Blair was endorsing/not endorsing particular candidates in the Laboutr leadership race. He is, to my mind, nothing more than a greedy, self-serving war criminal who should have been tried and convoked years ago along with Bush).

However, I still think that our imperfect system, flawed as it is, is better than many, and that our health service, although it is staggering under the weight of the burden upon it, is absolutely amazing.

If you despise these systems as much as you claim, why do you make use of them at all? Put your money where your mouth is, and pay your own way in everything without calling on any government facilities, and see how you do then.

I don't mind you, or anyone else disagreeing with me to others, but you really are becoming personally offensive and there is no need for that. Perhaps the harmless weed and maybe other "minor" law infringements you perform have fried your brain. If we all refused to obey laws that inconvenienced us personally, we'd very soon be in a pretty bad state.

You keep telling people on here to block you if they don't like what you say - well, why don't you just bugger off if you don't like other people's comments or threads, rather than becoming spiteful and aggressive?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Go to profile and avatar and write what you like!! *trembles in fear at possible tag line*


Ooooooooooooooh! I'll have to have a little think . . .

EDIT: I've put one in now. I quite like it.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

lostbear said:


> You keep telling people on here to block you if they don't like what you say - well, why don't you just bugger off if you don't like other people's comments or threads, rather than becoming spiteful and aggressive?


Because i have no reason to. Why should i? Cos a couple of stuck up horse owners couldn't accept that someone has a different opinion to them, and so decided to make the whole thread about that person, bringing up every damn post I've ever made or opinion I've ever espoused. Yes im blunt, and i consider that better than being snide. These people have been snide. The barely concealed ridicule is still ridicule and if you don't see it then i really am sorry that you are so naive, it must make things difficult for you.

You're all so bloody typical of the problem "our system is imperfect but its the best we have tried so we should stop looking for improvements or alternatives and anyone who suggests anything different should be ridiculed and ostracised for daring not to be sucked into the lies that have us so brainwashed against any system that values people over personal economic gains, and whatever you do please don't point out how that leads to a few people controlling and owning everything while people with nothing starve cos ive been taught not to think and i like being an unthinking slave, its so much easier this way "

I will continue to post as and when i like and defend myself against snide remarks and idiots who, in leui of having a valid counter argument to the subject that was actually being discussed, use previous posts in some kind of attempt at character defamation.

Look, this guy is an anarachist, therefore his opinion about why its not ok for us to have double standards and to be inconsiderate of others is less valid.

If i've offended anyone... Good. I still don't give a f.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Ps.. Block me if you don't like it


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

porps said:


> . The uk is lost.
> ...


Sad but true...


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Unfortunately a lot of people do need a "State-owned gang" to ensure that they display acceptable behaviour - that is why these prohibitions have to be enshrined in our legal system.


You're just wrong on this one. Your laws don't stop crimes at all. Many of them actually create crime, for example prohibition. But that also creates profit so in your beloved system that values money over all else that is seen as being fine. If your laws work so great why are there still murderers? Because they don't work that's why. Most people don't need telling, and the ones that do aren't detterred by laws or gangs.

Meanwhile those who kill the most run the country, the media, the churches, the cartels... and get away with it time after time...


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

porps said:


> You want democracy and capitalism? Guess what... It doesnt work. Well it works for some at the expense of others. Clearly some people are fine with that, i happen not to be.
> 
> Jag har reden börjat lära mig svenska men det är inte så bra annu.
> 
> But ofc i will still smoke weed and do things which are against the law for economic reasons rather than moral ones.


Too funny! Democracy doesn't work? Funny how we've managed since Ancient Greece began it. And capitalism is live and kicking in many western countries.

Google translate is a marvellous thing, the kids at school use it all the time. The errors are easy to spot.

You will smoke weed for economic reasons?! Such as?

I'm going to do the patronising thing now, but I'm guessing you're very young, possibly had a bad time at school in that you didn't really like it and weren't one of the hard working boys, so your results probably weren't too stunning, although sometimes your expressions are those of someone very well educated. Frustrated because you're in a low paid job? Hmm, typical anarchist sab type, private school and now rebelling? I do love speculating randomly about people I have no idea about, such fun! 

Stuck up horse riders? Yeah, that's us, all terribly middle to upper class. The biggest cohort of horse owners round my way are travellers. Terribly snobby, that lot, very upper class.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> Too funny! Democracy doesn't work? Funny how we've managed since Ancient Greece began it. And capitalism is live and kicking in many western countries.
> 
> Google translate is a marvellous thing, the kids at school use it all the time. The errors are easy to spot.
> 
> ...


Nah not Google translate, my swedish really is that bad, but thanks for illustrating your snideyness perfectly with this post.

Your speculations are wrong on all counts.

Being stuck up has nothing to do with class. Nor did i say you are stuck up BECAUSE you are a horse owner, or a horse owner BECAUSE you are stuck up. Or that all horse owners are stuck up. I said a couple of stuck up horse riders.

If i say a couple of happy men do you assume im saying all men are happy, and the reason they are men is because they are happy?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

@porps - Good Luck in your move to Sweden when it happens.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

porps said:


> Because i have no reason to. Why should i? Cos a couple of stuck up horse owners couldn't accept that someone has a different opinion to them, and so decided to make the whole thread about that person, bringing up every damn post I've ever made or opinion I've ever espoused. Yes im blunt, and i consider that better than being snide. These people have been snide. The barely concealed ridicule is still ridicule and if you don't see it then i really am sorry that you are so naive, it must make things difficult for you.
> 
> You're all so bloody typical of the problem "our system is imperfect but its the best we have tried so we should stop looking for improvements or alternatives and anyone who suggests anything different should be ridiculed and ostracised for daring not to be sucked into the lies that have us so brainwashed against any system that values people over personal economic gains, and whatever you do please don't point out how that leads to a few people controlling and owning everything while people with nothing starve cos ive been taught not to think and i like being an unthinking slave, its so much easier this way "
> 
> ...


"Swollen member"? Swollen sense of your own intelligence and importance more like.

I didn't see any barely concealed ridicule - and perhaps I am naive. Or perhaps you are paranoid. You certainly seem to have a chip on your shoulder about just about everything.

If I'm "so bloody typical" in one way, you are also "bloody typical" in another. You are typical of the stupid, narrow-minded, arrogant mindset that is capable of criticising and undermining everything, but actually has nothing to put in place as a viable alternative. If you were half as clever and half as capable as you seem to think you are then you would be working tirelessly to change this appalling system from the inside rather than just getting zonked out and boring the @rses off everybody with a lot of unoriginal slaver that has being going round in circles since Adam was a lad. I imagine you think you sound very dangerous and edgy and anarchistic. Not to me you don't. You sound like a sad loser who is not and never will be happy because the sort of system you want to set up would never work. However, I suppose you can big yourself up by talking rubbish and you will look good in your own eyes, but the older you get, the more pathetic you will sound, and the more boring you will become.

I don't like your personal spiteful comments as I think many of them are unkind to people who have done nothing to you. but please don't think I find you offensive - you haven't the intelligence to be really offensive. You are not blunt - you are just rude.

And as for "look, this guy is an anarchist, therefore his opinion about why its not ok for us to have double standards and to be inconsiderate of others is less valid." - don't flatter yourself. It is more like "look, this guy is an @rs£hole, therefore his opinions aren't informed"

There - happy now? I'm sure you've enjoyed being insulted. One thing with people like yourself - you like to pee others off, and you also like to have a slavish following, so however anyone replies to you, you win at being a loser. Congratulations.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> @porps - Good Luck in your move to Sweden when it happens.


Thanks a lot 

Lostbear.. Thank you for your judgement, i hope you won't mind if i fail to give a single flying you-know-what about it.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> _*You want democracy and capitalism? Guess what... It doesnt work. Well it works for some at the expense of others. Clearly some people are fine with that, i happen not to be.*_
> 
> What (workable) alternative do you propose?
> 
> ...


Not just horses in Sweden, other people you need to interact with too, and adhere to their laws. I suggest you don't "_*still smoke weed and do things which are against the law"*_ until you have your residential status secured, or you might find yourself back in Britain. That's the way it works, you can choose to move to another country, but they can choose to send you back if you break their laws.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> Not just horses in Sweden, other people you need to interact with too, and adhere to their laws. I suggest you don't "_*still smoke weed and do things which are against the law"*_ until you have your residential status secured, or you might find yourself back in Britain. That's the way it works, you can choose to move to another country, but they can choose to send you back if you break their laws.


The trick is not getting caught and its a very easy trick to perform with victimless "crimes"


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Blimey, I've had my run ins with Porps but I've never read such a total character assassination about anyone quite like that before  Not really sure why people are getting so hot under the collar and making such huge suppositions about other people's backgrounds especially as some complain bitterly when other people assume to know what they are thinking themselves. 

Good luck in Sweden Porps, I hope you find peace and happiness which is what we all want at the end of the day whatever our backgrounds.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> The trick is not getting caught and its a very easy trick to perform with victimless "crimes"


*You *are the victim, and then the society that pays for your treatment is the victim.

*SHORT-TERM EFFECTS*

Sensory distortion
Panic
Anxiety
Poor coordination of movement
Lowered reaction time
After an initial "up," the user feels sleepy or depressed 
Increased heartbeat (and risk of heart attack)
*LONG-term effects of marijuana*

Reduced resistance to common illnesses (colds, bronchitis, etc.)
Suppression of the immune system
Growth disorders
Increase of abnormally structured cells in the body
Reduction of male sex hormones
Rapid destruction of lung fibers and lesions (injuries) to the brain could be permanent
Reduced sexual capacity
Study difficulties: reduced ability to learn and retain information
Apathy, drowsiness, lack of motivation
Personality and mood changes
Inability to understand things clearly
In an anarchic resource based society, what "product" will you have to offer to obtain your treatment for free?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

porps said:


> Nah not Google translate, my swedish really is that bad, but thanks for illustrating your snideyness perfectly with this post.
> 
> Your speculations are wrong on all counts.
> 
> If i say a couple of happy men do you assume im saying all men are happy, and the reason they are men is because they are happy?


Snideyness? No, just an informed POV from someone who speaks several languages fluently, having worked hard to achieve this.

Your simplistic analogy demonstrates a little knowledge about sweeping statements, sadly not much, though.



lostbear said:


> "Swollen member"? Swollen sense of your own intelligence and importance more like.
> 
> I didn't see any barely concealed ridicule - and perhaps I am naive. Or perhaps you are paranoid. You certainly seem to have a chip on your shoulder about just about everything.
> 
> ...


I'm glad someone wrote this all out, especially the bit about him thinking he's edgy and anarchistic, because it's very true and I couldn't be bothered to write it all. Typical young man who thinks he shouldn't adhere to laws and anarchy should reign, seen it so many times before. If he had the education, he'd mess round for a few years then become a stockbroker 



porps said:


> The trick is not getting caught and its a very easy trick to perform with victimless "crimes"


Naive. Obtaining and using illegal drugs is not a victimless crime. You complain of cartels yet find them yourself by taking drugs. Almost invariably, these are imported illegally, I can't be bothered to go into how this costs us as taxpayers and how it certainly isn't victimless. I'm actually amazed at the sheer stupidity of this being said. Stunning.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

@cinnamontoast how do you know he doesn't grow his own? I have to say also I am shocked at the sweeping judgements you are making about someone you have never met (even I know Porps isn't a youngster) given the statement under your avatar.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Weed is my treatment. And i can grow it myself.

You failed to represent the cost of prohibition in your delusional post. Nor did you represent the many medicinal benefits of the plant. In fact you appear to just be copy pasting drug war propaganda. Please take some time to inform yourself as to what has happened in Portugal since drugs were decriminalised.

While drugs do ofc have effects and side effects, the problems caused by drugs are only exacerbated by prohibition.

Cartels only exist because of prohibition. Please read up on what happened when the USA banned alcohol if you doubt me

If legalised the cost of treatment for those rare users who develop problems could be included in the price rather than going to drug barons.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> @cinnamontoast how do you know he doesn't grow his own? I have to say also I am shocked at the sweeping judgements you are making about someone you have never met (even I know Porps isn't a youngster) given the statement under your avatar.


The irony struck me, I promise! This is the internet, no-one knows anyone so judgements aplenty are made. You're shocked? Really? You'd be horrified if I wrote what I actually think of people who take drugs, slag off the system yet persist in living here and thereby contribute to the very thing they claim to dislike.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

porps said:


> Weed is my treatment. And i can grow it myself.
> 
> You failed to represent the cost of prohibition in your delusional post. Nor did you represent the many medicinal benefits of the plant. In fact you appear to just be copy pasting drug war propaganda. Please take some time to inform yourself as to what has happened in Portugal since drugs were decriminalised.
> 
> ...


And you appear to be quoting government propaganda about decriminalisation of drugs, but hey ho, each to his own.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> And you appear to be quoting government propaganda about decriminalisation of drugs, but hey ho, each to his own.


Im stating the blindingly obvious. Prohibition creates cartels.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes, I know, so you're merrily adding to it, as I said, contributing to the system you claim to hate.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Not sure what this has to do with horse poo  

anyway tons of drugs whether they are legal or not cause side effects which we end up taking more drugs to counteract which costs the NHS millions of pounds a year. For instance my OH was given Volterol for a painful shoulder, ended up being hospitalised as an emergency with a bleeding gastric ulcer, needed a blood transfusion, an endoscopy and further treatment with another drug to put right the damage caused by the first one. All drugs carry risks you just have to weigh up whether the benefits are worth taking the risks.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Not sure how this turned into a thread about drugs..just gonna leave this here


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Let's get away from poo, and lectures on drug use, and other things for a minute (if i may?)

@porps
As someone who has tried emigrating (in our case, for the kids and for work at the time), I wish you all the very best of luck. But it isn't easy, even when, as in your case, you have a loved one to go to.

Sweden sounds like a great place (although probably a bit too cold for me...) and many people there speak excellent English, but you do need to learn the language for your own peace of mind.
Your girlfriend can help you with everyday things like where the best food shops are, the routine for seeing a doctor/dentist, how to get around the transport system, and with things which are accepted there and things which are not...and so on.
Even the local humour will be a new experience, not to mention local myths, urban legends, even slang terms.

So learn the language is the best advice I can give you - and learn it in the local dialect too. Sounds common sense, but it's amazing how many people think they can get away with this... and then end up feeling excluded when they don't understand everything that is going on. And do get involved with local people too. Honestly, it helps.

Our try at emigrating didn't work ('la crisis' was mainly the fault, but we also missed our family here). But many people do succeed every year.
I hope you succeed, and come on here and tell us all about it


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

porps said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Lostbear.. Thank you for your judgement, i hope you won't mind if i fail to give a single flying you-know-what about it.


Of course i don't mind - nor am I surprised. You are tediously predictable in your inane responses.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Of course i don't mind - nor am I surprised. You are tediously predictable in your inane responses.


As are you with your baseless assumptions, and judgemental nature. No wonder you do what you do, fits you perfectly.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

porps said:


> As are you with your baseless assumptions, and judgemental nature. No wonder you do what you do, fits you perfectly.


What do I do?


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

Hell's bells! In the time it has taken me to read through this thread, it has somehow gone from horse poo (which I was interested in) to emigration, politics and drugs (which I have immeasurably less interest in) and to a slanging match, which I have even less interest in.

So, going back to the original topic (if nobody minds, as I have spent a while reading through all the posts and feel I would like to put my twopennyworth in):



Etienne said:


> I just thought it was wrong to see turds on a very beautiful blue flag beach that wasn`t likely to be washed away by the tide and families would need to avoid these areas.


How many horse poos were there on this beach to make such a difference? Horse poos, in my CONSIDERABLE experience, are much smaller than your average beach, hence easy enough to avoid. Or am I missing something? Was there a whole herd of horses left on the beach for weeks on end?

To answer a couple of other points: No, people should not ride horses on pavements. However, neither should people put themselves and/or their animals in danger riding down roads where motorists don't slow down or give riders and horses adequate space. I would rather risk the wrath of a pedestrian, and possible sanctions from the council, than my safety or that of my horse.

Having said that, I think, if your horse HAS left a poo on a pavement, it would be common decency to go back later and clear it up. Obviously (to anyone who has ever ridden a horse), it is not practical to expect riders to remove the poo at the time of the "offence". However, if someone's horse has left a deposit on the pavement, I see absolutely no reason why they can't go back later and clean this up.

Finally, for anyone who thinks I am rich just because I have a horse, I drive a 16 year old car, haven't had a holiday for over 10 years, and buy my clothes from car boot sales, so that I can afford to look after my horse. It's called priorities.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

AnimalzRock said:


> Hell's bells! In the time it has taken me to read through this thread, it has somehow gone from horse poo (which I was interested in) to emigration, politics and drugs (which I have immeasurably less interest in) and to a slanging match, which I have even less interest in.
> 
> So, going back to the original topic (if nobody minds, as I have spent a while reading through all the posts and feel I would like to put my twopennyworth in):
> 
> ...


You are right, AR. I apologise for contributing to the derailment of the thread.

Agree with your horse poo comments re: beach and pavements, too.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

silvi said:


> Let's get away from poo, and lectures on drug use, and other things for a minute (if i may?)
> 
> @porps
> As someone who has tried emigrating (in our case, for the kids and for work at the time), I wish you all the very best of luck. But it isn't easy, even when, as in your case, you have a loved one to go to.
> ...


Thanks, appreciate that. I know it will be hard. I've been learning the language for 6 months ish but its very difficult. Had to learn to roll my Rs which I'm still practicing, its not a sound I've ever made before. I know just over 1000 words, its kind of enough communicate in some ways.. I can read or write it ok, and speak it a little though its been hard to overcome the embarrassment when speaking to swedes - something i hadn't predicted. But i utterly fail to understand it when natives speak it. I have at least learned to say "i don't understand" and "can you please speak slowly, my swedish isnt very good". Fortunately the vast majority of swedes speak good English (they start learning it at 6 years old). But still i relish the challenge, and won't use that as an excuse to be lazy.. I like language so i think I'll get there eventually. Every day i was over i could understand more but it will take years im sure. Im pretty good with swear words at least 
The family thing isn't an issue for me but it would have been for her which is one of the main reasons why I'm moving, not her.. That and her doctors/meds.
On the flip side it would have been easier for her to find work here than it will be for me over there with my limited grasp of the language but it still makes more sense for me to do it than stay here and miss her all the time. I'll find something I'm sure.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Also sry for derailment to the thread, tho if im honest i kinda like threads which take on a life of their own and evolve, even if they tend to be the heated threads. Only so much you can say about horse poo, ive pretty much given up hope of horse users admitting that sometimes thier animals poo is something that causes a nuisance to other people. They just don't wanna hear it. But i will concede that not all horse owners are rich, i know i said that earlier but its not necessarily the case. 
I still KNOW it can be a menace in certain places and particularly to less able bodied people but it appears the majority of horse owners (if this thread is a fair representation) don't wish to accept that lest it means taking responsibility for it.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

lostbear said:


> "Swollen member"? Swollen sense of your own intelligence and importance more like.
> 
> I didn't see any barely concealed ridicule - and perhaps I am naive. Or perhaps you are paranoid. You certainly seem to have a chip on your shoulder about just about everything.
> 
> ...


Wish we still had rep.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sweety said:


> Wish we still had rep.


Thank you.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

porps said:


> Look, this guy is an anarachist, therefore his opinion about why its not ok for us to have double standards and to be inconsiderate of others is less valid.


That's labels for you. As soon as you get a label, be that Anarchist, Socialist, Christian, Moslem, Gay, African, Benefits Claimant, Tory, Millionaire, Taxi Driver, Horse Rider or whatever.. folk see the stereotype before they see the person .


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Satori said:


> That's labels for you. As soon as you get a label, be that Anarchist, Socialist, Christian, Moslem, Gay, African, Benefits Claimant, Tory, Millionaire, Taxi Driver, Horse Rider or whatever.. folk see the stereotype before they see the person .


True that, and point taken.


----------

